# Am I too big for her?



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been slacking on riding this filly extensively because I feel I'm too large for her. I guess when I say "extensively" I mean more that 45 minutes at a time. I am 6'2, 165 lbs. She is 4, 14.2 (at most) and petite. I broke her myself and now her owner is trying to sell her, so I need to give her saddle time. I don't want to hurt her though. I can't really excel past a walk/trot because I'm afraid she'll have trouble balancing me. I've done tons of groundwork with her, so she's ready for consistent riding. I am considering hiring someone smaller to give her saddle time. Here is a photo of me riding her:










I'm pretty self-conscience about my height when it comes to riding. I only feel comfortable on horses that are 16h+, and if they're any smaller, I feel huge unless they're built like bulldozers.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

And another photo


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think you're exactly too "big" on her, she should be able to handle you unless she is extremely weak. You riding her might also bring some strength to her back as well. Overall, I think you look very much in proportion with the horse (compared to me on my instructors little grey Welsh Mountain Pony) and shouldn't be too worried about harming either you or the horse.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

While you're obviously big on her I wouldn't say TOO big, not for like riding anyways. You could try to weight tape her to make sure you're not too heavy just to be safe.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You definately look to big for her (as in appearance), but I personally don't think she'd have trouble carrying, and if you're a balanced rider I doubt she would have trouble balancing you. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke said:


> While you're obviously big on her I wouldn't say TOO big, not for like riding anyways. You could try to weight tape her to make sure you're not too heavy just to be safe.


Do you mean "light" riding? If so - that's exactly what I need to get past. I need to get into "heavy" riding I guess you could say. I need to get her past green broke and translate what she's learned on the ground into the saddle, as well as cantering and leads and all the goodies.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha yeah I know what you mean when you say too big in appearance - I dwarf most horses. This is me on a 16 hand TB:


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

A little off topic, but my sister has the same problem and she's only 5'11. Here's a pic of her on my 18hh WB. We're both tall and have been since puberty. We started on a 14.3hh Morgan and rode her hard without a lame day in her life. 

PS Yes, that is a lunge whip. We used it only for five minutes as a once off (it was all we had in the arena at the time and once a crop is in hand my gelding gets the idea. Plus it's a long hilly walk to the barn!)


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aesthetically the two of you look a little funny together, but I don't think you would cause her any physical problems.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

What everyone else said. If it makes you feel better I have a 13.2hh pony that is ridden hard by me (5'8" 135 lbs) and a couple of my friends (5'10" 160) (5'6" 120), and (5'4" 140lbs). When I say hard I'm talking about long trail rides walk, trot, canter, and gallop. When she progresses to jumping I'll be her rider. I will also be teaching her games. 

Lily has given me no indication she has any trouble carrying any of us and has plenty of energy and spunk under saddle. Unbalanced riders are more of a problem than heavy/long riders.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Aw well thanks guys. I knew I LOOKED funny on her, but my fear was I was going to hurt her in the long run. I heard "She looks like a pony!" and "Your feet are gonna touch the ground!" when I was riding her.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> Do you mean "light" riding? If so - that's exactly what I need to get past. I need to get into "heavy" riding I guess you could say. I need to get her past green broke and translate what she's learned on the ground into the saddle, as well as cantering and leads and all the goodies.


Yes I meant light, but to me 45-60 mins can be light for a fit horse and not many people I know make training sessions any longer then that unless theyre trying to really push the horses fitness. Not sure how much longer then an hour you plan on riding her...but if she's healthy I bet you could work up to drilling her for that long. Like I said you could always weight tape her and make sure you're only about 25% of her body weight, I've heard that's an appropriate weight for a horse to carry including the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you're fine! There are plenty of us that hack around on ponies! 

I think for what you need to do, you'll be fine.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you certainly look tall in comparrison with her short stature, but you are very slender. Weight-wise, I don't think you are too big at all, and as long as you are balanced yourself, and don't lean into the turns (potentially making the horse feel top-heavy), and stay centered, you should be fine! She is cute, btw!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there. I think you look fine. You don't look too big for at all. You just have long legs and I say as long as your feet arn't on the ground you're good!
I'm a quite a bit shorter than you but weigh almost the same weight and I ride a 14.2 horse and she carries me perfectly fine..she will make you feel like you're flying sometimes. 

She will fill out more too since she is young..how old is she? Keep riding


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah you are a little but if she is not struggling to hold you (she wouldnt your as skinny as a stick haha) I would not worry. Me and my friend ride my shetland and gallop nad jump on him and he hold us up just fine


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't think you are too large, really...it's the weight you need to be concerned about, not so much height, and I would say you are just fine...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

PFFFFFFT, you're fine. Shay-la is 5'10" and her pony isn't even 14hh! We sticked Justus at about 1/4 inch under 14hh! She ended up gifting her to a kid just because she's too tall to feel really comfortable on her, but routinely rides her and took her to her first show a couple weeks ago.

Justus us 5 years old and Shay-la's been riding her since she was 2 years old. She started slow of course, but has been riding the snot out of her the last couple years. Justus is half Welsh, quarter Appaloosa and quarter Mustang. I'VE ridden her routinely, and although I'm only 5'6", I was 180lbs when I was schooling her during her 4 year old winter. She handled me fine.

Ponies are tough little snots. I wouldn't be worried a bit - she's 14.2hh and she's 4 years old, she can handle just about anything up to a 200lb cowboy I'd wager to bet. Here's a pic to make you feel better!


----------

